# yellow fingers



## eagle738

Hi Nic

My 14 week old son has noticably yellow/brownish skin in the area of finger between the top joint and the nail, on all fingers. Looks like he's been smoking for years! It has been there for weeks but, I think, not from birth. We just wondered what this might be and whether it is normal.  

Thanks (again)! 

Eagle x


----------



## nichub

Hi eagle, my self and my DH (who has been a paeds nurse for about 15 yrs) have both never heard of this before but both agree that that he should probably be seen by your gp, I'll have a root around to see if I can find out anything but in the mean time I'd get it looked at, and please let me know how you get on 

Nic
Xx


----------



## eagle738

Thanks Nic. For once Dr Google drew a blank too. Will ask my GP and let you know what he says

Eagle x


----------



## nichub

The only thing I could find is when you eat alot of yellow and orange foods like sweet potato and carrots this can alter the colour of your skin to a yellow colour, this works the same way with breast feeding if the mother eats a lot of orange foods etc but that's the only thing I could find

Nic
Xx


----------



## eagle738

Thanks Nic - he's fully formula fed so definitely not food related. Will see what GP and health visitor say on Friday. Probably just one of those things...

Eagle x


----------



## nichub

Ok eagle no probs it's really difficult as I can't actually see for myself so I'm much rather someone actually had a look to but both our minds at rest, let me know how you get on

Nic
Xx


----------



## eagle738

Hi Nic

Had HV and GP look at it and neither knew what to make of it. They thought probably just odd pigmentation, but were going to ask around whether they could find out more. 

Thanks for your help

Eagle x


----------



## nichub

I'm glad it's not only me that's baffled then! Let me know if you find out anything xx


----------



## eagle738

Hi Nic

We came across a piece of research on 'periungual hyperpigmentation of the distal phalanx' that seems to describe this phenomenon. No wonder I didn't get far with 'yellow fingers' ,

It is termed a transient benign disorder of infancy, so nothing to worry about. Just thought I'd let you know in case someone else observes this. 

Eagle x


----------



## nichub

Thanks eagle!! There was someone else who had inboxes me about the same thing, I'm assuming it's not that common if myself, your gp and your health visitor have never seen it ha ha, in any case I'm glad it's not a worry

Nic
Xx


----------

